# Question about TE4



## klia (Apr 13, 2005)

I may have to replace my TiVo HD and have questions about Edge's UI -- mainly what sort of user preferences/customizations does it offer?

I've only seen screenshots and videos showing a dark UI with white sans serif text on dark grey or black background. Is there an optional light UI? I have vision issues and never had any problem reading TiVo's white text on green, blue, or orange backgrounds, but I have a really difficult time reading light text on grey/dark background, and I'm concerned I won't be able to read menus, even on my 55" TV.

Also, is there any way to turn off the "feature" that takes up the whole lower half of the screen?

I'd really appreciate any input.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

No, there is no “light” mode.

The Background image (blue/green or show photo) can be turned off and made black.

The feature on the bottom only appears on the Home Screen. Like the boxes at the top of TE3, they cannot be removed.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

klia said:


> I may have to replace my TiVo HD and have questions about Edge's UI -- mainly what sort of user preferences/customizations does it offer?
> 
> I've only seen screenshots and videos showing a dark UI with white sans serif text on dark grey or black background. Is there an optional light UI? I have vision issues and never had any problem reading TiVo's white text on green, blue, or orange backgrounds, but I have a really difficult time reading light text on grey/dark background, and I'm concerned I won't be able to read menus, even on my 55" TV.
> 
> ...


Get a used Roamio with lifetime service for $200 or less. If you are using an series 3/HD Tivo you will be amazed. It will run either of the currently supported UI/OS, TE4 which you are looking at on the Edge (Edge is TE4 only), or TE3 which I consider the true classic Tivo OS. You are not locked into TE4 like you would be on Edge though you can use if you like it. Roamios are really well built (much better than Edge or Bolt, IMO) and use a 3.5" drive which is much more reliable than the 2.5" drive in Edge or Bolt. Find a Roamio with lifetime that is currently being used by a reliable seller (ie "being currently used" is the key, not some thrift store find being sold by someone who knows nothing about Tivo). Once you get to be really safe pull and test the drive, if getting old just buy a new drive, depending on what size you want will most likely be $50-100.


----------



## klia (Apr 13, 2005)

cwoody222 said:


> No, there is no “light” mode.
> 
> The Background image (blue/green or show photo) can be turned off and made black.
> 
> The feature on the bottom only appears on the Home Screen. Like the boxes at the top of TE3, they cannot be removed.


Thank you. I didn't realize there was a blue/green option.


----------



## klia (Apr 13, 2005)

tommage1 said:


> Get a used Roamio with lifetime service for $200 or less. If you are using an series 3/HD Tivo you will be amazed. It will run either of the currently supported UI/OS, TE4 which you are looking at on the Edge (Edge is TE4 only), or TE3 which I consider the true classic Tivo OS. You are not locked into TE4 like you would be on Edge though you can use if you like it. Roamios are really well built (much better than Edge or Bolt, IMO) and use a 3.5" drive which is much more reliable than the 2.5" drive in Edge or Bolt. Find a Roamio with lifetime that is currently being used by a reliable seller (ie "being currently used" is the key, not some thrift store find being sold by someone who knows nothing about Tivo). Once you get to be really safe pull and test the drive, if getting old just buy a new drive, depending on what size you want will most likely be $50-100.


Thanks, this was so helpful. I really don't want TE4.

I wish Roamios with lifetime service were $200 but WeaKnees is actually selling them for more ($450 with a 500GB HD) than refurbished Bolts ($359/1TB cable only, $400/1TB cable + OTA; and I can actually get an extended warranty if I want), and the one I found on eBay I could buy now was similarly priced. 

So, I guess I have a difficult decision to make. Bleh.


----------



## klia (Apr 13, 2005)

tommage1 said:


> Get a used Roamio with lifetime service for $200 or less.


I just now found out TiVo will still activate a used Roamio without lifetime service. I was told yesterday only Bolt or Edge. Hmmm...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

t


klia said:


> Thank you. I didn't realize there was a blue/green option.


It’s very minor. A “swirl” design in the background.

It’s not nearly as blue as TE3 was.


----------



## klia (Apr 13, 2005)

cwoody222 said:


> t
> 
> 
> It’s very minor. A “swirl” design in the background.
> ...


Thanks. I think as long as it's not dark grey/black, it'll be easier for me to read.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

klia said:


> I wish Roamios with lifetime service were $200 but WeaKnees is actually selling them for more ($450 with a 500GB HD) than refurbished Bolts ($359/1TB cable only, $400/1TB cable + OTA; and I can actually get an extended warranty if I want), and the one I found on eBay I could buy now was similarly priced.


It should be fairly easy to find a used Roamio with lifetime for $200 or so. Not from a "dealer", from a private seller. Which model you want would be up to you, the Pro/Plus has 6 tuners and is cable only, the "basic" has 4 tuners and can do OTA or cable (one or the other, not both at the same time). Make sure you don't get the OTA ONLY model (you can add a cable card bracket but not sure worth the trouble.) And as I mentioned, read description and question the seller, you want one that is currently being used BY the seller, so you know it is working fine. Might have to be a bit patient to get in the $200 range but just look at completed auctions for Roamio lifetime, you'll see plenty in that price range.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

klia said:


> Thanks, this was so helpful. I really don't want TE4.
> 
> I wish Roamios with lifetime service were $200


ebay, all the time. Seen some here in the buyer/seller's area too.

Don't overpay for weaknees, and don't be afraid of ebay.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

klia said:


> Thanks, this was so helpful. I really don't want TE4.
> 
> I wish Roamios with lifetime service were $200 but WeaKnees is actually selling them for more ($450 with a 500GB HD) than refurbished Bolts ($359/1TB cable only, $400/1TB cable + OTA; and I can actually get an extended warranty if I want), and the one I found on eBay I could buy now was similarly priced.
> 
> So, I guess I have a difficult decision to make. Bleh.


Check your PMs.


----------

